

Nearly 50% of successful people suffer from this - myasmine
http://anthonysdesk.com/imposter-syndrome

======
grexican
I went through this when looking for work for the first time. I had consulted
since high school and I never had to have a resume or go on a job interview.
So when it came time, 10 years later, I really undersold myself.

For me, it's a fine line between coming off as arrogant and underselling
myself. My work has always been what I used to prove I was good -- not some
stupid self-assessing words on a piece of paper. And as a result, I started to
BELIEVE that what I did wasn't worth anything because I wasn't willing to put
it down on my resume.

Long story short, I got a little one on one time with Anthony and he helped me
write a resume that accurately portrayed what I did and what I like to do as a
professional, all while not sounding fake and hokey. I must say, I look pretty
awesome on paper :)

Hrmmm, this seems like a good comment to add to his blog post. Copy/paste
time!

